
Olia Lialina: Self-portrait - sp332
http://olia.lialina.work/
======
schoen
More about her:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olia_Lialina](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olia_Lialina)

------
mattbierner
So, an off-center gif of her brushing her hair? Or am I missing a whole lot of
context?

~~~
sp332
[https://twitter.com/dcposch/status/963305169466224640](https://twitter.com/dcposch/status/963305169466224640)

------
anotheryou
I just have an "any browser" installed, how do the other pages look like?

